

Computational Knowledge and the Future of Pure Mathematics - luckysahaf
http://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2014/08/computational-knowledge-and-the-future-of-pure-mathematics/

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=Computational+Knowledge+and+the+Fu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=Computational+Knowledge+and+the+Future+of+Pure+Mathematics#!/story/forever/0/Computational%20Knowledge%20and%20the%20Future%20of%20Pure%20Mathematics)

~~~
luckysahaf
thanks, that is useful. I thought if it's a repost, then ycombinator will
automatically redirect to that post.

~~~
dang
Right now it does so only if the urls match exactly. That's on purpose, to
allow good stories that haven't gotten much attention yet to have multiple
chances.

